# CNJ - Conico Ltd



## 56gsa (12 April 2007)

Thought this deserved its own thread...  Apart from the fact this has one of the best names for a U prospector (potential to morph into a nuclear power company?!) - what do people think - prospectus at http://www.fissionenergy.com.au/

Announcemnt from TAS today re IPO for Fission Energy

8900 sqkms of prospective exploration rights in Sth Oz incl Gawler Craton, as well as 1300 sqkms applied for in Yilgarn / Rudall Rvr in WA

IPO: 20m shares @ 20c to raise $4m, (oversubscription up to 10m shares) / min applcn 10,000 shares / opens 19 April, close 1 June

Fission plans to list June 11 with 47m shares / 12.5m 20c options

TAS shareholders (rec date 16 April) get priority for 17.5m shares


----------



## Halba (12 April 2007)

*Re: Fission Energy*

Yep I will be applying for some. The WA licenses look quality and near existing deposits. DYOR. How much will you be applying for?


----------



## 56gsa (12 April 2007)

*Re: Fission Energy*

Also have SRK shares so will be applying for their u3o8 IPO - Alara Ltd... so many choices!!  If Labor Conf results if favourable outcome then these two floats are well-timed (although Alara is Peru deposits as well) -  if it doesn't then may not see the same amont of interest...

From other floats with no maximum people seem to have been getting up to $10k worth but not much more - is this your reading?  I guess getting a lot is not a good sign as theres not much interest?!

Might check how many shareholders TAS has versus SRK...


----------



## Halba (12 April 2007)

*Re: Fission Energy*

I'll be applying for about $10k worth in TAS. TAS has more projects than Alara, but Alara has some Peru stuff. I have enough cash for all of them.


----------



## jope (10 June 2007)

*FIS  Fission Energy*

Fission Energy ( Uranium ) a Tasman Resource Spinoff is due to launch this week. 
Its initial SP may give us a hint as to  how new Uranium Stocks are being received.


----------



## cornnfedd (11 June 2007)

*Re: FIS - Fission Energy*

I have applied for these but looks like im going to miss out !! 

How do they decide who gets the shares and who gets the money back?


----------



## boy_888 (11 June 2007)

*Re: FIS - Fission Energy*

when do we expect to find out our allocations by?  TAS have stated that the more TAS u hold the greater the chance of being allocated more FIS, i hope this is the case!


----------



## jope (11 June 2007)

*Re: FIS - Fission Energy*

You need to call the Advanced Share registry on  ( 08 ) 93898033 with your
HIN no and they should be able to tell you.
I got mine last Friday.

good luck


----------



## jope (17 June 2007)

*Re: FIS - Fission Energy*

Apparantly they are listing tomorrow Monday 18th @ 12.30 EST,
but still no word on Fission site.
Anyone have an interest in these,what they might list at,seeing Uranium seems to be off the boil a little.


----------



## wildmanchris (24 June 2007)

*Fission Energy Limited*

Hey Guys - am new to the site but have been having a good read and will be back for sure.

Fission listed last week - but have not been able to find much on the company or prospects?  Anyone know anything about this company?


----------



## Trader Paul (24 December 2007)

*Re: FIS - Fission Energy*



Hi folks,

FIS ... 2 significant and positive time cycles
in play, this week ... so, will be alert for some 
news by week's end ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## System (16 July 2013)

On July 15th, 2013, Fission Energy Limited (FIS) changed its name to Conico Ltd (CNJ).


----------



## BraceFace (22 February 2017)

CNJ has been flying over the last few weeks. Anyone watching/holding this or can give some background?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 September 2020)

CNJ is my entry in the October 2020 Competition. It seeks copper, gold and cobalt in WA and Greenland. There have been options disappearing and placements made of late. Confusion reigns. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 October 2020)

The fundamentals on this darling, my dart pick for the October 2020 competition make very interesting reading. 

I think I'll just follow the chart. Recent placement unable to raise enough interest amongst its punters. Fully underwritten, so tallyho.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (7 October 2020)

AUSTRALIAN SECURITIES EXCHANGE ANNOUNCEMENT
7 October 2020

GREENLAND FIELD ACTIVITIES COMPLETED, WITH ALL 
OBJECTIVES SATISFIED

HIGHLIGHTS
• Field activities successfully completed at the Ryberg and Mestersvig Projects,

• Geophysics and sampling results anticipated to be received in October/November,

• Mestersvig licence has been granted, and

• All Greenland licence terms extended by 1 year
END SUMMARY.


Further, directors adding to their holdings in super funds etc
Refer 4x announcements 1st October 2020

If Mr Gumnut was to win (or place highly) in the monthly comp, I would be very happy for him.... and a little pleased with myself.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 October 2020)

It would appear that all one needs to do to make a profit in this market is google cobalt, gold, WA and Greenland. The world has gone quite mad with this virus but who am I to knock back a dollar.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Who am I to blow against the wind...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 October 2020)

CNJ is in a trading halt until Monday. It has received a "You have been naughty boys" letter from the ASX and has replied in exquisite detail as to the locations of all field staff including the local pub's yardman during recent exploration and analysis of samples.

The share price and volume has rocketed over the last two days.

The letters are quite interesting. Somebody has been squealing.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (29 October 2020)

Should be trading again tomorrow, no?
ASX have the response, so halt should lift for open tomorrow?
Or is it still mandatory 2 days sin bin...?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Should be trading again tomorrow, no?
> ASX have the response, so halt should lift for open tomorrow?
> Or is it still mandatory 2 days sin bin...?



From my reading of the ASX notice CNJ will not trade until Mon. Nov 2. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Should be trading again tomorrow, no?
> ASX have the response, so halt should lift for open tomorrow?
> Or is it still mandatory 2 days sin bin...?



Monday


----------



## frugal.rock (29 October 2020)

Hmmm T+2 enforcement then?

What am I missing? 
The announcement is released.

"Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in trading halt *until the earlier of  *the  commencement of normal trading on Monday, 2 November 2020* or when the announcement is released to the market"*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hmmm T+2 enforcement then?
> 
> What am I missing?
> The announcement is released.
> ...



CNJ not tardy in replying. ... response sent last night. Up and trading today. Emphasis on UP. (enough to come second?)🏅


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

A better month so far gg.
Almost looking like it's trying to make a bigger run for it?
Certainly a good run since last month end now it's out of the spotlight...
What gives?
Leaky again, now on rading halt again with exploration results due for announcement.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2021)

Good news for CNJ this morning with the first drill hole at the Ryberg Project intersecting 55m of significant sulphide mineralisation.

CNJ have managed to put the drill in the right place for the first hole. If they manage to do the same for subsequent holes we could see quite a bit of share price upside here.

CNJ share price up 38.24% so far this morning to 4.7c.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think I'll just follow the chart


----------



## frugal.rock (19 May 2022)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

_MT THIRSTY GEOLOGICAL REVIEW FOLLOWING NEIGHBOURING DISCOVERY BY GALILEO  _

Geological review underway at Mt Thirsty following recent discovery by Galileo Mining Ltd (ASX: GAL) 
Galileo’s Callisto discovery only 200 metres from northern tenement boundary held by the MTJV 
Continuity of the prospective mineralised horizon onto MTJV tenure supported by lithology & geophysics 
Prospective mineralised horizon remains untested with a further 1.5km extending onto MTJV tenure   
Program of Work application underway with DMIRS to support maiden 2,000 metre drill campaign 
Maiden drill campaign expected to begin within the next 6-8 weeks, and taking 4 weeks to complete  
Broader regional geological review underway assessing nickel sulphide and LCT pegmatite potential


----------



## frugal.rock (19 May 2022)

HRET
Hard right edge trading


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

And a very timely rights issue raising $2.5 million, closed 18 May, being a one for 6 placement at 1.3c, to fund the following:  

1. the 2022 East Greenland Exploration Program at Longland’s Greenland licences, that include the Ryberg (Ni-Cu-Co-PGE-Au) and Mestersvig (Pb Zn) projects in East Greenland (Conico 100%);  
2. further assessment of the *Mt Thirsty *Co-Ni Project (Conico 50%, Greenstone Resources Ltd 50%); 
3. administrative costs and expenses and ongoing working capital to cover operating expenses of the Company, assuming this Rights Issue is fully subscribed, for approximately 12 months


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2022)

CONICO LTD 

​ASX: CNJ Share: Materials

Last Price (AUD) $0.044
Today's Change ... Up $0.020  *+83.33%*

_phew, no-one selected this for the comp._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> HRET
> Hard right edge trading



Does that mean today's run was a surprise, @frugal.rock ?


----------



## frugal.rock (25 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Does that mean today's run was a surprise, @frugal.rock ?



No. The shorter a flag the better?
Nice break out of flag trend early today.









						Bullish Flag Formation Signaling A Move Higher
					

Find out which stocks are trading within a bullish charting formation




					www.investopedia.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> No. The shorter a flag the better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good one @frugal.rock 

I wish you all good fortune and wish I'd been along for the ride. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2022)

And up she goes without me... 🙀


----------



## frugal.rock (7 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> And up she goes without me... 🙀



And down she goes without me...🙀






Mt Thirsty, aptly named ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> And down she goes without me...🙀
> 
> Mt Thirsty, aptly named ?



Slaked?  Not yet


----------

